# Dog Boarding Register Form



## Northampton Dog Walker (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi,

I've applied to the council for a home boarding licence and one of the things they need to see is my register form. I know the sorts of information I need to keep on the form but wondered if anyone has any examples they can share so I can see how others have designed theirs. 

Actually any forms you use in your pet services business would be appreciated. I'm planning to make mine look really professional with the logo etc but just curious what info everyone else asks in case there are additional fields over and above what the council require that might be worth adding. 

Thanks in advance. 

Gary


----------



## joface (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Gary, mine is just a word table with headings and I just fill it in when a dog arrives & add their departure date when they go. The headings are what was requested on the boarding licence i.e.owner details, emergency contact, vets, medication requirements, date of arrival, date of departure, date of last vaccination, flea, worming treatments, date familiarisation took place & any notes. To be honest, I wouldn't spend too much time over it in terms of how it looks in terms of logos etc but that's your choice  The licensing officer only looked at it briefly to make sure I had all the info covered (& you & I are in the same county council). I see the register as a document to help in the event of a problem i.e. disease outbreak so you or a council officer can see who was being boarded together & that you didn't ever go over your numbers & also, in the event of an emergency, someone could easily find out who to contact regarding the dogs and temporarily take over their care if necessary.


----------



## Northampton Dog Walker (Mar 2, 2017)

joface said:


> Hi Gary, mine is just a word table with headings and I just fill it in when a dog arrives & add their departure date when they go. The headings are what was requested on the boarding licence i.e.owner details, emergency contact, vets, medication requirements, date of arrival, date of departure, date of last vaccination, flea, worming treatments, date familiarisation took place & any notes. To be honest, I wouldn't spend too much time over it in terms of how it looks in terms of logos etc but that's your choice  The licensing officer only looked at it briefly to make sure I had all the info covered (& you & I are in the same county council). I see the register as a document to help in the event of a problem i.e. disease outbreak so you or a council officer can see who was being boarded together & that you didn't ever go over your numbers & also, in the event of an emergency, someone could easily find out who to contact regarding the dogs and temporarily take over their care if necessary.


Thanks. Someone I know is sending me examples of the ones they use.


----------

